# 1937 CWC American Standard



## dogdart (Mar 14, 2020)

A good friend who deals in lots of bikes , and knows I like CWCs , hit me up when he got this




The price was fair and the deal was made. Upon picking it up, I was even happier when I realized it was original paint and discovered that it had a Cathedral stem 

I grabbed some parts out of my stash , got a nice dirty rider for now  . 
It won't take much to bring this one back to glory.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 14, 2020)

Nice !


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 14, 2020)

Neat! Is paint orange and black or blue?


----------



## dogdart (Mar 14, 2020)

Black and orange with white pins


----------



## JLF (Mar 14, 2020)

Nice find!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 14, 2020)

Nice bike there buddy!


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 14, 2020)

I wonder if that color scheme is specific to a particular retailer or outlet? Is there a badge profile or ghosting from the badge?


----------



## dogdart (Mar 14, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> I wonder if that color scheme is specific to a particular retailer or outlet? Is there a badge profile or ghosting from the badge?



I believe it is standard paint scheme
The badge spacing is a little farther than typical Roadmaster badge holes. One of the tires originally on it was marked Columbus Cycle Supply. 
As fate would have it , I have a badge off a 36. Fits like a glove


----------



## dogdart (Mar 14, 2020)

@slick shared a picture with me of one badged Ben Hur , perhaps he can post it here


----------



## dogdart (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 14, 2020)

I think it looks great tankless. Not sure if this is the Ben Hur you mentioned, but this similar CWC belongs to either @cyclingday or @cyclonecoaster.com . I love the black/orange paint scheme. If it were mine, I wouldn't mess with adding a tank and would enjoy that beauty as-is


----------



## dogdart (Mar 15, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I think it looks great tankless.  I love the black/orange paint scheme. If it were mine, I wouldn't mess with adding a tank and would enjoy that beauty as-is



The paint in the tank area shows strong evidence that it was equipped with one. Also , to properly set it up for tankless, I would need to source a Hornlite and handlebar button $$$


----------



## dogdart (Mar 15, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1156106



This is a 3 Gill frame
A beauty none the less
The Ben Hur was a Bent Tank and pics are in the comments of my post in Cleveland Welding Company Bicycle Owners FB page


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2020)

@dogdart

You're right. I remember when it was first posted that this bike had been stolen. I can't believe it hasn't surfaced...









						Stolen Ben Hur from SF Bay area | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

Damn thieves!  http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/5233175251.html




					thecabe.com


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 15, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> @dogdart
> 
> You're right. I remember when it was first posted that this bike had been stolen. I can't believe it hasn't surfaced...
> 
> ...



Nice,so is that the correct head light?


----------



## dogdart (Mar 15, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Nice,so is that the correct head light?



On my bike, according to the catalog, it should be equipped with a single stud front loader , but I don't have one right now , and it is possible that a Silver Ray was installed , especially being a store badge bike


----------



## BillMetric (Mar 20, 2020)

Nice! 
and that's coming from a Columbus OH CWC enthusiast !


----------



## John Gailey (Mar 20, 2020)

Hey Jeff,
Nice score!  
I hope to see it when I'm in town for the Bicycle Heaven Swap.
And Yes, I'll bring beer.


----------



## skiptooth (Mar 21, 2020)

Nice do you know what year it is?


----------



## dogdart (Mar 24, 2020)

skiptooth said:


> Nice do you know what year it is?



1937


----------



## dogdart (Apr 18, 2020)

I must have been drinking when I put the badge on


----------



## John Gailey (Apr 19, 2020)

dogdart said:


> I must have been drinking when I put the badge on View attachment 1176739
> 
> View attachment 1176746
> 
> View attachment 1176748



I can't imagine that.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Apr 19, 2020)

Maybe you were sober, and got disorientated???


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice bike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 20, 2020)

I believe @John sells Zep tank decals.


----------



## dogdart (Apr 20, 2020)

Yes
Saving bike money


----------

